# More Accolades



## Interested (Sep 7, 2005)

Along with "Niels E46 M3" (pictured below in the X5) and a few other non-festers, I participated in PCD @ the PDC last Friday the 5th. To keep it brief, I just want to echo all of the other positive comments that have been made about this unique offering.

Well-organized, extremely fun, and educational. From the time you arrive at the airport to the time you drive out of your private delivery room, you are "covered" and made to feel like you and your business are appreciated. What a concept.

Donnie, Jonathan, Steve, Mike, and the rest of the staff are a class act. A fine blend of southern hospitality and high-quality professionalism, I can't remember feeling better about a purchase experience. I was having such a great time, I actually forgot that I was getting a new car later that day.

My trip home was about 1,100 mi. from Columbia, SC. My car now has 1,225 mi. and was properly broken in on the interstate, Blue Ridge Parkway, city stop and go, etc. Between the time I left the PDC and arrived home [yesterday] in NH, the car indicates an avg. MPH of 62.3, and 24MPG.

Anyway, 3 cheers to the PDC. I will never forget it, and hope to do it again. :thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks :thumbup: I'm glad you had a great time and enjoyed the day. 

Enjoy the new BMW :thumbup:


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice, Congrats!


----------



## niels e46 m3 (Aug 26, 2008)

It was nice meeting you! Glad you enjoyed the ride home and made it safely.

I will post my pics/review here in the next few days....

-Niels


----------

